# Bird house problems..



## Homer simpson (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello everyone
I need advice on this one....
I have a female feral pigeon 
And she is wild with clipped feathers...
I put her in a homemade birdhouse.....
Which i put up on my balcony...

I wanted to know if any male pigeon would 
Mate with her or not..???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't understand the question. If her feathers are clipped, can she fly. And how do you know it is a female?


----------



## Homer simpson (Sep 1, 2013)

No, she can't fly. She tries but
Lands on her head...

After few tries she stopped trying..
It is a female..
I tried everything i could to find their
Gender..
She is smaller than other pigeons...
And drinks water with her full beak dispersed in water..
I found this on internet....
I'm convinced it is a female....


----------



## crzyeddie (Sep 2, 2012)

Get a male and put the two togeather in a small carrier for 2 weeks and see if they click. I have done this a few times with great success


----------



## Homer simpson (Sep 1, 2013)

She is in a bird house 
I just wanted to know if a male pigeon(wild) will notice her or not...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can she fly? And again, how do you know that she is a she?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

crzyeddie said:


> Get a male and put the two togeather in a small carrier for 2 weeks and see if they click. I have done this a few times with great success



That is not the way to pair birds up. The male could really hurt the female. To introduce birds to pair them up, you should put them in separate cages beside each other, and then allow them into a neutral space together after they begin to show interest in each other. Not force them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If she can't fly, and she is out there, she is in danger from predators. No bird should be outside if they can't fly. That is their only defense. She needs to be kept inside and safe until the wings regrow. By putting her out, you are putting her in danger. How did the wings get clipped? How did you get her?


----------



## Homer simpson (Sep 1, 2013)

Okay, today i put her back inside, as u people said there
Is danger from predators but i really want pigeons to move
In the birdhouse i made....
Every evening i see these two pigeons sitting on the perch of my balconey 
How do encourage them to move in it..
they once came near it but flew back to the perch......
How do i attract them.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wild pigeons are going to nest where they want. You can't really get them to move into a bird house. They usually roost with a flock. They are safer in a flock and usually aren't going to leave them.


----------



## markbrown (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes it depends on the breed time and condition..
Where did you get this female feral pigeon..?
Do you have any other male pigeons..? Then why not you try to cross with him..


Elitescale


----------

